# Registering a new hybrid cross.



## John M (Sep 18, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how I register a new hybrid cross, online? Is there a particular webpage at the RHS site? I can't check, my computer is so old, it has a lot of difficulty opening most webpages; so, searching would take hours. However, if I had the specific URL, I can go straight to that page and do the registration. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Young (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi John, https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/plantsmanship/plant-registration/orchid-hybrid-registration


----------



## John M (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks very much, Ryan! I got the page to open and I've downloaded the form.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2016)

Whatcha got??


----------



## Redtwist (Sep 19, 2016)

I can only dream about one day creating and registering a hybrid, but out of interest what are the 'rules' for doing it? I assume it must be previously untried/registered, but can it only be officially recognised once grown to flowering, or can things be registered once a batch of viable seedlings are established?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, you can register unbloomed seedlings. I have some very nice sanderianum album seedlings for you. Only $500 each. :evil: 
No, you have to have made the cross (or gotten permission from the hybridizer) and post a bloom photo.


----------



## Redtwist (Sep 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Yes, you can register unbloomed seedlings. I have some very nice sanderianum album seedlings for you. Only $500 each. :evil:
> No, you have to have made the cross (or gotten permission from the hybridizer) and post a bloom photo.



Ok, thanks.
I'll take the whole tray of sandys, plus a unicorn. oke:


----------



## John M (Sep 20, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Whatcha got??



Just sent my registration forms in today. 'Looking forward to posting photos and related information once I get confirmation back that my registration has been accepted.


----------



## John M (Sep 20, 2016)

Redtwist said:


> I can only dream about one day creating and registering a hybrid, but out of interest what are the 'rules' for doing it? I assume it must be previously untried/registered, but can it only be officially recognised once grown to flowering, or can things be registered once a batch of viable seedlings are established?



Chris, to answer all your questions, go here: 

https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/pdfs/plant-registration-forms/orchid-hybrid-registration.pdf 

....and open the 2 page registration form. Page #2 has the rules all laid out for you. Yes, at least one seedling must've come into bloom. No, photos are not required, unless the cross is a primary hybrid, or it creates a new Genus.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 21, 2016)

John, shout yourself a new computer!


----------



## AdamD (Sep 21, 2016)

John M said:


> Just sent my registration forms in today. 'Looking forward to posting photos and related information once I get confirmation back that my registration has been accepted.



Just a fair warning, it can take around 3 months for a cross to be registered. Don't hold your breath like I did.


----------



## terryros (Sep 21, 2016)

It took three days for a recent Phrag cross that Orchids Limited registered. Confirmation was received electronically. Within a week, Blue Nanta was showing the new hybrid, because this seems linked directly to RHS.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 21, 2016)

I've done it a couple of times, and never took it more than a few days. However, I did everything by e-mail in direct contact with Julian and his staff. They are nice and helpful so no reason not to contact them if you have questions.


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> John, shout yourself a new computer!



Oh God, yes! I've actually got the money now. I just have to find the time to go talk to my "computer guy" and choose what I want, etc., etc. This boat anchor that I'm currently using is on it's last legs.....so frustrating! It was new in January, 2008. At the time, it was right up to date with all the technology. Now, it's over 8 years old, which is about 150 in "computer years"! :wink:


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2016)

AdamD said:


> Just a fair warning, it can take around 3 months for a cross to be registered. Don't hold your breath like I did.



It took less than 12 hours. I downloaded the form, printed it, filled it out, scanned it and then sent it, along with a photo of the first flower, in to Julian as an e-mail attachment. That was late afternoon yesterday. At 2:36 a.m. this morning, I got the confirmation from Julian that my cross had been registered and was now official. Dealing with Julian and his staff was a breeze and very enjoyable! I could not have asked for better, or faster service!


----------



## trdyl (Sep 21, 2016)

John M said:


> It took less than 12 hours. I downloaded the form, printed it, filled it out, scanned it and then sent it, along with a photo of the first flower, in to Julian as an e-mail attachment. That was late afternoon yesterday. At 2:36 a.m. this morning, I got the confirmation from Julian that my cross had been registered and was now official. Dealing with Julian and his staff was a breeze and very enjoyable! I could not have asked for better, or faster service!



Did you pay the fee via credit card or snail mail?


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2016)

trdyl said:


> Did you pay the fee via credit card or snail mail?



I paid by Visa.....not by snail mail. The whole transaction, from beginning to end, took less than 12 hours.


----------



## Redtwist (Sep 21, 2016)

Many thanks for the info link, John, and congratulations on getting your cross accepted.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2016)

What cross?


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2016)

NYEric said:


> What cross?



Seriously? 

Check this thread: http://http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42144


----------



## AdamD (Sep 21, 2016)

I stand corrected! Good deal.


----------



## abax (Sep 21, 2016)

Beautiful John. The very best of both parents...and fragrant too. Charlie did good, didn't he?????


----------

